# Grandian Roads 50% everything now



## greaseballs80

screamqueen2012 said:


> Just an FYI, grandian roads got all halloween 50% off now....pick up what you were wanting for next year....the butlers a good price and they have victor and serena right if anyone was waiting on them...i wanted those witch mice and waited...lol...got em


Do you need a code?


----------



## annamarykahn

i quickly popped by their site ... didn't see 50% off any of the items i checked out

only some stuff 50% off?

amk


----------



## Matt1

I'm not seeing very much at 50% off


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just got the email. Code XXW08766.


Unfortunately no free shipping. I don't want to take a chance on some sell outs though, so I'm doing some shopping today!


----------



## greaseballs80

Thanks, i was just about to post this as well.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

OMG...things are coming up an additional 50% on reduced prices! Don't know if that's a mistake, but hurry...things are going to sell out fast!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Already processed an order on my must haves, just in case of sell out. Props like Sinister Serena...$27!


----------



## 22606

I be stockin' up, yo I've been wanting some more life-sized figures, but they generally cost so much; getting them for around $30 each is a heck of a bargain Thank you for the code, screamqueen2012.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Finally got around to ordering the crawling monster hand, which should be a lot of fun. (Hopefully my 2 1/2 year-old son won't be too freaked out by it.  )

But am now seriously considering placing another order for one of the GITD skeletons -- at just over $22 plus $8 shipping, it's comparable to the cost of a Walgreens skeleton.


----------



## annamarykahn

order placed 

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I doubt we'll get this before Halloween but decided to order the 70-inch Stone Man for something like $33 and change. Total for me with shipping was around $47. I think I would have preferred if his eyes didn't flash but were a steady red, and not sure how I feel about the latex face (since people last year had scrunched faces at least on Helsa and Victoria, but hopefully the packing problem has been corrected for this year so took the chance and hope I'm not disappointed). For me his face was what made me bite today when I got my GR email. I thought of all of the creatures he looked the most ominious and a look I wanted for my haunt. If I had any more money left over I would have picked up Helsa for her face, hands and pose but she was a bit more and not in the cards. I also thought long and hard about going with the bubble fogger for the same price as what the Stone Man cost on sale but despite having it on my list each year since it has come out I always seem to chose something else instead. I think it's because I know it will make a wet soapy mess near it and that's kind of limiting to me. 

Love to hear what everyone decides to pick up during this sale. I was surprised there was still a good selection this late in the year but since the sale was just announced today, the pickins were Good!


----------



## ChrisW

I just got 2 glow skellies at 25% off reduced price. Heck, for $33 each plus shipping it was worth it, We have him up for our party tomorrow night. But, great deals to be had!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I got Sinister Serena, the Stone Man and Woman, and some more spiders. Might go back to pick up the Dead couple. Helsa looks a lot like Victoria and I have two of those already.

I do like these lifesize figures. They are easy to store and don't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For anyone who's ordered the lifesize guys this year and already received theirs, are people finding that the latex faces are arriving undamaged this time around? 

Pumpkinprincess you should have a terrific looking display next year with all of your new crew!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*Grandin Road Orders*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> For anyone who's ordered the lifesize guys this year and already received theirs, are people finding that the latex faces are arriving undamaged this time around?
> 
> I ordered Sinister Serena, and the Stone Woman (ordered Venetian Victoria but she won't be here till Monday) and both arrived great. The faces seem to be a hard plastic to me and they were just fine.
> 
> I too got the 50% off email today and bought the Dearly Departed Couple ($20!) and the swamp spider ($5) and the Hanging Swamp Man ($10). I don't even like spiders that much but a giant spider for $5 is pretty much something you just can't turn down when you have a cemetary set up.
> 
> I am so teed off that there were no tombstones left! ARGGG! And I also wanted the life size witch but she is gone too. oh well. I did want the dearly departed couple and for $20 you can't go wrong there. I am sure I won't get them before Halloween but that's okay because the weather is supposed to suck anyway. I will be able to map out next year's haunt with all of my new additions! yay!


----------



## screamqueen2012

no code and you put it in your shopping cart and it will take off the 50% automatically and on the sale items also half off that price.....just put it in a cart and see...ALL HALLOWEEN is on this sale...and some other things under entertainment for halloween, some beautiful copper items...better hurry up....i got my order in this am


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got the butler, i have one but lost my stand and hes dirty...departed couple, the witch mice/i love them...i got the dark haired girl that looks like the venetian, so she has a sister...spirit has good witches if they go half off after halloween, i got all three of them this fall....i love them


----------



## greaseballs80

I just received stone man. His face is just fine. Ok prop, it's just his head on a stick (which the base is plastic by the way) Perfect for storing. I should be receiving Stone girl Monday and Sinster girl Tuesday. I placed and order for Helsa and 2 orders of the big spiders. Here's a pic I took of Stone guy.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I had to put the code in for the 50% off, unless I used the link from the actual Grandin Road email. Just beware, I called Grandin Road customer service to add to my 50% off order after I'd placed it, and the CS agent couldn't even figure it out! She had to manually change the prices! Just make sure you either enter the code or use the link in the email from Grandin Road or you will not get your 50% off, unless they work out the kink tomorrow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

He is pretty cool! I received the stone lady last week. I didn't order the stone man because i have an all girl rule here, lol. but i'm glad to see some pics of him 'in person'. thanks for sharing! he is pretty darn creepy!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

screamqueen what witches did you buy from spirit? i went looking on their website after reading your post but all i'm seeing are witches with bad reviews. which ones do you like so i can keep my eyes on them?

thank you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Enjoying hearing what people are picking up. Wow the tombstone area was picked clean. Not even a photo showed up of any of them. 

Greaseballs thanks for the photo of your Stone Guy. His eyes look different than I thought they would from GR's pictures and glad to hear and see that his face was in good shape. The LED eye bulbs aren't that great of a look for close up IMO but further away like in the video they seem to illuminate face nicely. Have you put batteries in and light him up? 

I noticed that Stone Girl description has her with a plastic face, and seems like a few other props do too, so wonder why Stone Guy was done in latex. As long as he arrives without "wrinkles" I'll be happy for the price. I read about the plastic base so am expecting that. With his 70-inches of height he should set up and be visible in my second story window without balancing him on something to raise him up so he can be noticed from street level. Also thought of bulking him up and using him as a bouncer-kind of guy. To me he could be a scary thug kind of guy.

I like a number of the GR women props, they are more hauntingly beautiful than scary. Payday was today so I'll see what's left tomorrow and maybe pick up a lady. 

BTW this 50% off sale is not a public sale as their website does not mention it at all, just for previous GR customers and subscribers to their newsletter I believe. I had entered the code from my email (didn't click thru to their webpage from my email) and the discount appeared immediately. I liked the fact that you could also get your shipping amount before committing to the purchase. That amount was also very reasonable as well. I've bought from them before so know they have good customer service and good deals as we get near Halloween and after. Should also mention it includes all Halloween including items already reduced by as much as 60%. It's a 4-day sale, ending Oct. 29 at midnight ET. A few other condition/restrictions mentioned in the email but that's pretty much it.


----------



## ironmaiden

Got my email this morning and picked up Gitana the Gypsy. Im not really into that stuff but I like the color changing ball & the vulture. Besides, not as many props nowadays have a moving mouth. She looks well made and the reviews are solid. $100.00 off aint bad either 

Also bought Cocoon man last week with free shipping, he would have been $4.00 less today but oh well. I dont know where I am going to hang him up, my ceilings aren't that high so my kitty can reach him. I have to be VERY careful with webbing, she nearly choked on it already and she is drawn to the stuff.
He will be here Monday but as it looks now, Halloween will be canceled again this year.


----------



## sookie

I am seriously considering getting the Hovering Ghost. But I don't think it will get here by Halloween unless I do overnight. hm 

I love that ghost though he'd look so cool in my graveyard.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i want the hovering ghost too but the reviews on him being outside aren't all that great. even half off he's still kind of expensive. if you do get him, please post a pic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think GR is in Ohio and with the storm coming up the East Coast I would not rely on any regular shipments getting to anyone before halloween. If planes get pulled or rerouted it could play havoc with deliveries regardless of what type of service you chose if the plane is diverted or delayed anywhere along the path-- just a thought for people needing items for this year's haunt.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so the storm is going to impact ohio?


----------



## snigglez

Well thank you ScreamQueen2012 and PumpkinPrincess for all the info I just bought Venetian Victoria for a total of $58.50 that's including shipping. She would of been a total of 103.00 so that's pretty good for an impulse buy 
She will be a welcome addition to next years Display....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yayyyy! i bought her too, but only for 15% off and free shipping so i paid more. grrrrr! but i wont' get her until monday so she will be in next year's lineup, but she will be warmly welcomed this year, anyway. congrats on your new gal!


----------



## Ghouliet

Thanks for posting about the sale and giving us the code. I just got the spider candle holder. I had been drooling over them and now with an additional 50 percent off they were about 10.00 each. I also picked up the hanging shaking spider. and the bride and groom. The reviews say their clothes do not go down far enough but I can sew and will be able to fix that.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought the shaking spider too, but i never found any spider candle holders?


----------



## RCIAG

Just ordered Mr. & Mrs. Deadwalker!! Most likely won't get it before Halloween with all the weather crap but that's OK since I may not be able to set them up due the weather crap.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i'm jealous! i do love them, but not a lot of room since my house is tiny and i need more yard accoutrements! i am happy for you though! i had them in my cart a few times! lol. just didn't pull the trigger!


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> i bought the shaking spider too, but i never found any spider candle holders?


This must be what Ghouliet was talking about


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. okay, i remember these now. i had no idea it was a candle holder! sweet!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

on that note, has anyone else here on this forum ever woke up in the middle of the night and had huge black tarantula like spiders crawling on their bed? they are hallucination type spiders, but since I am on a HW forum, I thought i'd ask. they are not "real" but also not a "dream" if that makes sense. they are real but only visible during the few seconds after waking and i'm not sure why i have them around me. any input is appreciated!


----------



## Buckeyelights

Thanks!!!! I just ordered the Hovering Ghost, got it for $54 including shipping and tax. Wow, it was tempting to refrain from ordering several items. 

Tks!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

ironmaiden said:


> This must be what Ghouliet was talking about
> 
> View attachment 139104


Yep, that is exactly what I got. I will use them at my Halloween party next year.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My lovely ladies on the front porch.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I just ordered soooo much stuff! I am not doing much this year at all - FCG in the window and some blue lights and pumpkins - but next year is going to be pretty crowded in the old graveyard!


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Just a heads up, I noticed that sometimes the shipping totals are being calculated incorrectly. Sometimes they are calculated correctly on the sale price, but other times they are calculated on the non-sale total price total, even while the sale price total was displayed. Just something to look out for.


----------



## snigglez

I can't wait to get my girl I would of bought more but heading out for the weekend and didn't want to just do more impulsive buying again hehehehehe


----------



## screamqueen2012

wednesdayaddams said:


> screamqueen what witches did you buy from spirit? i went looking on their website after reading your post but all i'm seeing are witches with bad reviews. which ones do you like so i can keep my eyes on them?
> 
> thank you!


i bought the three dressed in different colors....the shrinker , the girl in red like the shrinker, they are 99 retail then they had another i didnt see..she was in black but 129......i got them on one of their sales, i want to say at least 25% off..the black is 129 retail, i think too high, i got her for 99...i like them...they are in a heavy cotton weave fabric, clothes are good, like the faces, i want mine in my yard around cauldrons but i wouldnt put them in the rain, so they are on the porch till we move them....i think they are great for the three witches...bubble bubble toil and trouble...lol...you may have to support their stands like anything that tall esp out in a yard with any wind, they are on a one support stand and again are tall, so you may need to support it depending on your weather....i mean anything that tall you have too, they are fine on my porch....i bought the small flying girls too and hung them suspended over my porch railing.......they are ok, borderline too small but good....
one witch you should really go check out is gemmys girl in green this year, shes the new version of the purple one stirring the smoking cauldron, this ones cauldron has a flame fan....walmart has her for 118 online...they ran out then restocked...i have her and the older purple version on either side of my front door.....very cute...walmarts shipping to your door for free


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that's awsome! i want him really bad. but ended up with the morphing 5' ghost. it was only 12 dollars!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

It seems the Grandin Road's website kind of has things that keep popping back up. I bought the morphing ghost, swamp spider, swamp man, and dearly departed couple yesterday.

i went back today and bought 2 of the 48" bats (so cool) 2 sets of the black led candles, 1 willow tree and 1 spooky branch. i was tempted to buy helsa but i already have serena, victoria and the stone lady and they are perfect for my coven of 3. wouldn't mind helsa but she just doesn't really do it for me. lol.

okay, i am totally done now! somebody stop me!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks screamqueen. i will keep my eye on those girls!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

what! you have TWO victorias? oh now pumpkin princess you are killing me, you know! sheesh. now i need another one! lol. p.s. they look great! have you noticed how much different they look from one another? i like that there is a little artistic difference between them. :O)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

frankie's girl what did you get? and what is "fcg" in the window? sorry, i'm not up with all of the lingo. lol.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I ordered one last year. She came damaged, her face was severely smashed. Grandin Road was terrific...they told me there was a problem with the way the manufacturer packed them. They told me to keep the old one and they would send me a new one when the problem was fixed. The one on the right is the old one. Her face is latex. The one on the right is the new one with a plastic face.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkinprincess your photo got to me. Victoria actually looks nicer to me in your photo than on the GR site. I wasn't going to add anything else but the GR ladies have always had some appeal to me. Can't say how many times I've looked and enlarged Victoria, Helga and Serena. Your photo pushed me in that direction. I'll use her as a ghost woman looking out one of my windows. Sadly they are predicting rain on Halloween for us this year as well although I'm on the other coast. I think it's iffy that she will arrive by Wednesday but I seem to remember their deliveries came pretty quickly, plus I am in the opposite direction from Hurricane Sandy. I also picked up the bubble fogger which I was on the fence about as well.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks dancing spirit!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

spookie you bought victoria? yay! i bought her too. she will be here on monday.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Thanks Screamqueen for the heads-up on the sale! I couldn't resist and bought both Victoria and Serena. Since I'm on the west coast I'm pretty sure they won't arrive before Halloween, but at least they'll be here for next year. I can't believe I was able to get both for less than $100 (including shipping)!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> frankie's girl what did you get? and what is "fcg" in the window? sorry, i'm not up with all of the lingo. lol.


What I got is too much... 
I got Serena, the Dearly Departed couple, a black velvet mantle scarf, 3 shaking spiders, glow in the dark skeleton... had to stop looking!

And and FCG is a flying crank ghost - a glowing ghost that moves. Here is a recent video showing one: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/121189-help-identifying-fcg-soundtrack.html


----------



## AWAaviatrix

Was suckered in too!  Got Victoria and two sets of four LED candles in old style holders. I already have the Stone people, Helsa and the Dearly Departed couple. Was almost going to buy a few skeletons but the reviews weren't that great and I'm happy with the Walgreen's ones so will get more of those next year. The Giant Gatekeeper reviews were also not that positive but I'm still thinking about getting him. Anyone have him?


----------



## weeping angel

Oh no! This forum is going to hurt my bank account! I just found you guys today; and after reading the Walgreens Skeleton thread, my husband went out with our daughter and came back with Skelli sitting in the back. He is now chillin' on our massage chair, resting up for the big day to come!

And now this thread! I was just looking at the Grandin sight the night before last, looking at their ghosts and impressive Halloween props. I have a ghost and sonic cats in my cart, all 50% off. To purchase or not to purchase?

THANKS!


----------



## 22606

Frankie's Girl said:


> I just ordered soooo much stuff! I am not doing much this year at all - FCG in the window and some blue lights and pumpkins - but next year is going to be pretty crowded in the old graveyard!


Glad to know that I am not the only one planning to do very little this time around. Like you, I intend to go a bit overboard next year to make up for the lack of decorating this Halloween I ordered Vincent Vampire, Stone Man, Sinister Serena, Haunting Helsa, and a glowing skeleton, all for under $200 (including shipping).



weeping angel said:


> Oh no! This forum is going to hurt my bank account!


You _still_ have a positive balance remaining? What is wrong with you?!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My lovely ladies on the front porch.


Heh. Just noticed the epitaph on your tombstone there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> spookie you bought victoria? yay! i bought her too. she will be here on monday.


Yep. Last prop of the year. Seems like a good number of us picked her up. I got my confirming email this a.m. on her and the bubble fogger, and they won't ship until 10/31, so definitely for next year. I order the Stone guy on Friday and that is in shipping now but no date given yet for receipt. He might make it here on halloween.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i hope so! i don't have any of the men, just the girls. but my stuff is already put away because i don't want to deal with the weather. i've already set it up and torn it down twice. i'm done this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well looks like Stone Man will arrive after halloween, due Friday 2nd. Too bad. Still haven't received a notice Victoria and bubble fogger have shipped. Looks like Ohio (GrandinRoad) has been getting hit with the storm from the west and now wind and rains from Sandy. Some places have pretty good gusts. Sure everything in processing and transit have been affected. By the sounds of it, we might even have rain during our ToT hours where I live.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i'm near ohio and the wind is pretty gusty. i have had my props looking out the windows from inside at night for the past week or so and it's worked out great. they can go outside on the porch on the non windy/rainy days but from inside at least i can sleep knowing that they are safe!


----------

